# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  L4 w ciąży

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam pytanie dotyczące L4 w ciąży. Jestem w 30 tygodniu ciąży. Dotąd cały czas pracowałam. Na chwile obecną sprawa wygląda tak, że mam już duży brzuch, puchną i bolą mnie nogi, dokucza mi zgaga i w ogóle jestem bardzo zmęczona. Do pracy dojeżdżam ponad 40 km, siedzę ciągle przed komputerem i nie mam już siły funkcjonować w pracy. Poszłam do lekarza i dał mi bez problemu L4 z kodem chyba 10 ale zaznaczył, że jest to L4 leżące, i że mam nigdzie z domu nie wychodzić. Wytłumaczył mi to tak, że musiał zaznaczyć, że coś mi zagraża bo inaczej L4 nie można dostać - albo się jest chorym albo trzeba pracować takie jest prawo. Dla mnie to bez sensu, bo ja teraz do samego porodu mam siedzieć w domu i nigdzie nie wychodzić a tak naprawdę nie jestem obłożnie chora. Dlaczego lekarz powiedział mi że w ciąży to tylko L4 leżące. Mam koleżanki, które od początku brały L4 i mogły chodzić, a mnie będącą w 30 tygodniu ciąży powinien taki lekarz zrozumieć że po prostu nie mogę funkcjonować na wysokich obrotach, z powodu różnych dolegliwości w ciąży ale powinnam mieć prawo wyjść na spacer, na ogródek ogólnie wypoczywać w różny sposób a nie leżeć. 
Czy kobiecie nie przysługuje L4 chodzące w 8 miesiącu ciąży na taki stan w którym się znajduje? Czy trzeba mieć ciąże zagrożoną, żeby dostać L4? Czy ktoś pomyślał o kobietach i ich samopoczuciu?
Sprawdziłam w Międzynarodowej Klasyfikacji Chorób i Problemów Zdrowotnych, i znalazłam takie kody jak: O12.0 Obrzęki ciążowe; O26.8 Inne określone stany związane z ciążą - czy nie mogę dostać L4 chodzące na takie symbole, albo na ten który mam tylko z adnotacją "może chodzić"?
Proszę o wytłumaczenie bo nie wiem już sama czy przepisy rzeczywiście są tak skonstruowane,czy lekarzami powinny być tylko kobiety matki, które rozumieją jak kobieta może się czuć.

----------


## Krzysztof

Każde zwolnienie L4 jest ewidencjonowane w Zakładzie Ubezpieczeń Społecznych, wymaga to więc dużej powściągliwości u lekarzy w związku z ich wystawianiem. W przypadku ciąży sens wystawiania zwolnienia najczęściej pojawia się wtedy, gdy ciąża jest zagrożona, a wtedy obostrzenie zakazujące chodzenia nie powinno dziwić. Skutkiem wystawienia zwolnienia "leżącego" jest ryzyko kontroli pracownika ZUS-u, który sprawdza obecność chorego w domu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumie, że L4 w ciąży pojawia się najczęściej jak ciąża jest zagrożona i nie dziwie się, że w takim przypadku trzeba leżeć. Przy takim zagrożeniu na pewno każda matka ma na względzie życie swojego nienarodzonego dziecka i będzie leżeć, żeby nic się nie stało. 
Ja nie jestem w ciąży zagrożonej i do tego czau miałam różne inne dolegliwości typu wymioty, mdłości,  bóle głowy  i skurcze w nogach, ale cały czas starałam się nie iść na L4. Ale teraz mając duży brzuch czuję się już tak, że nie jestem w stanie wysiedzieć 8 godz. w pozycji zgiętej przed komputerem, dojeżdżać codziennie w jedną stronę 40 km. Naprawdę do tego czasu już w ostatnich tygodniach było to dla mnie poświęcenie wychodzić z domu o 7 i wracać o 17 i starać się tak pracować, żeby nikt nie odczuł mojej mniejszej wydajności w pracy. Już rano mam opuchnięte i bolące nogi nie mówiąc jak wyglądają wieczorem i naprawdę nie jestem w stanie pracować dalej normalnie, bo tak się nie da. Czy taki stan rzeczy u kobiet naprawdę nie kwalifikuje się do L4 może chodzić? Czy kobieta jak robot powinna chodzić 9 miesięcy do pracy i nie zwracać uwagi na to jak się czuje, bo to jest najmniej ważne, a jak już dostanie L4 to leżeć w domu i patrzeć w sufit bo nawet jej wyjść nie można?
Ja zdaję sobie sprawę, że są kobiety, które wykorzystują takie sytuacje i robią sobie dłuższe pełnopłatne wolne już od pierwszych miesięcy, ale jeżeli pacjentka w 8 miesiącu prosi o L4 bo już nie ma sił codziennie pracować, to czy to jest czymś niedozwolonym? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Wystawienie zwolnienia dla kobiety ciężarnej nie zakazującego jej chodzenia jest dozwolone, zależy to od lekarza, ale jego również trzeba zrozumieć z wyżej wymienionych przyczyn. Skutkiem wystawienia zwolnienia "leżącego" jest ryzyko kontroli pracownika ZUS-u, który sprawdza obecność chorego w domu, jednak nie są to kontrole częste i jeśli jest Pani w 30 tygodniu, do końca ciąży nie pozostało dużo czasu i ryzyko nie jest duże. Jeśli, jak Pani wspomniała, źle się Pani czuje, wskazane byłoby przestrzeganie zaleceń lekarza i pozostawanie w domu. Pozdrawiam

----------

